# New Pony 25 yrs old



## Marmi452 (24 June 2014)

I am in the process of buying my daughter a ex riding school pony, the pony is 25 years old but we will only be using her as a LR approx 3/4 times a week nothing heavy. Any advice on making sure we treat her like the princess she is with regards to feeds, conditioning etc. Vet checked all sound, no issues at all and she will be having a home for life with us, so want to give her the best, my daughter is young enough to have Misty live out her riding days with us and then have a happy retirement ... this will be the first golden oldie i have owned so all a bit new, She is a fab little lady tho and we are all in love with her and on countdown to Saturday...


----------



## be positive (24 June 2014)

Lucky pony to have an easier life then retire with you, lucky daughter as well, the only suggestion I have is that as the work load is going to be considerably reduced be very careful about weight gain, it creeps up on you and a small pony is very vulnerable to laminitis, as you are probably aware, so be tough, keep her slim and as active as you can, she is not really that old at 25 so use her and enjoy her without worrying about her age too much. Photos of them are a must!!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 June 2014)

As be positive says above, watch for weight gain - and boredom.
If coming from a RS, pony will have been used daily so try to keep up a daily exercise of some sort, even just walking in hand for half an hour or so.
Am sure the RS will give you guidance if you ask.

Good luck - and what a lucky pony


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 June 2014)

What a lovely thread. The fittest and most fun pony at a previous yard was 25 years old and she put the youngsters to shame. 
 Probably the most helpful thing you can do, to help Misty settle in her new home is to establish a regular routine to make the transition from RS to individual owner smoother. It doesn't need to be the routine she had before, it should suit your family, she'll soon cotton on to how things are going to be but she'll have the security of knowing that her needs will be met at regular times. 
 Wishing you, your daughter and Misty the very best luck and lots of fun.


----------



## honetpot (25 June 2014)

Well done for choosing an older pony. At 25 in pony terms its not that old, if your daughter goes to pony club you will find a lot of older ponies being ridden and worked as hard as their younger colleagues. The main things to think about are finding our her quirks and working out ways to cope with them, at her age she will have them but you have more chance of a good relationship if you adapt as the chances of her changing are small at her age. You will have been used to a set routine and companionship so fitting in to a new herd and routine may be hard for her. I am sure you will have had her teeth checked but make sure who ever you have is not over zealous with the rasp, you have to hang on to what ever growth she has left. I have a field full of oldies and although you do not want them over weight come the end of August/September I start increasing their feed to load them up going into winter as once they start loosing weight in winter its hard to get it back on. As they get older they are more sensitive to temperature so make sure she is ridden when its not too hot or if she's a bit woolly  get someone to give her a bib clip. I hope you have lots of happy times together.


----------



## DuckToller (25 June 2014)

I bought a pony from a riding school, he was a similar age and had been in the school for most of his life.

He did find it tricky to cope on his own, in that he was used to being ridden nose to tail round an arena in a herd situation, and he was like a homing pigeon on a hack - if I had let go of the lead rein he would have gone home at a fast trot!  I used t joke that you can take the pony out of the riding school but you can't take the riding school out of the pony.

As you are using her for lead rein that should be easier but it might take a few months for the pony to adapt to doing things on her own.  I had another riding school pony that adapted straight away, but the first one was always tricky - not naughty, just a bit lost without his nose-to-tail friends!


----------



## Marmi452 (25 June 2014)

Thank you ladies for the replies, I am sure we will get on just fine once we have all settled in, I was thinking i need to get a routine in place for her. Also thank you for the tip re extra feed in Autumn as my main concern is to keep her healthy and happy as i know she could lose condition and weight in the winter months. 

Poppy and I are very excited to have Misty joining us and this week has been the longest week ever  come on Saturday we have plans ...... lol


----------



## Marmi452 (25 June 2014)

Oh and i will upload some pictures once we have her .... i promise x


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 June 2014)

Lucky pony Best wishes for Misty's new life with your daughter. Will be checking back on saturday for the photo's of the lovely one.


----------



## oldie48 (25 June 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your photos. Horses and ponies are leading active happy lives for so much longer these days (just like us) and an experienced one with a good attitude is hard to beat. I'm selling a horse (because of circumstances) who has just had his 17th birthday, he's as fit as a fiddle, has absolutely clean legs and a super temperament but some folks just seem to think at 17 he's past it! It's so frustrating as they don't know what they are missing but somepeople seem to live in a past age when horses and ponies were dead at 10! Good for you and I wish you every happiness with him.


----------



## mirage (28 June 2014)

Lucky pony! We have a 24 year old who is still as active and it as ever,she'll be doing a full days Pony Club rally tomorrow,she just loves to work.
At their ages,they do know every trick in the book to get out of doing something they don't fancy,and are very good at judging their rider's ability too.

As other posters have said,ex RS ponies can become very set in their ways.Have you tried her away from her herd mates? My cousin had one once that refused to move unless it had another pony in front to follow,and we trialled one who was very unsettled away from a busy yard environment.

Let us know how it goes,and some pics!


----------



## Marmi452 (30 June 2014)

Well Misty has arrived  she was so well behaved whilst walking her up from her previous owners. Misty has been out of the riding school for approx 2 years so is used to being on her own so to speak tho i have noticed over the weekend, if there are other horses/ponies in view she is calm and relaxed, if she she can not see anyone she whinnies like mad and is a little lively, so lesson one make sure she can see her mates whilst grooming etc or this could be a settling in thing so will monitor. Once we had her tack on, and little up in the saddle she was perfect, walked round, knew her job, no issues what so ever I am so pleased. So our first weekend has gone better than planned and we are looking forward to many more, I promise pictures on my next post.


----------



## ElleCee (30 June 2014)

What a lovely, happy thread!
Look forward to pics of Misty x


----------



## mirage (4 July 2014)

Great news! Well done in finding such a lovely pony.[My childhood pony was called Misty too].


----------



## Janee (4 July 2014)

How lovely, awaitng pictures now.


----------



## Marmi452 (9 July 2014)

Not sure if this will work as i have copied the URL of some pictures from my facebook ..If it does, i would like to introduce Poppy and Misty on their first ride (plod!) on the yard .. 


https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...3_10202449519419047_7369757984619403279_n.jpg


https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...3_10202449517659003_1837813435268186484_n.jpg


----------



## Marmi452 (9 July 2014)

I have just checked and they have worked  I am not to techie to be honest. So Misty has settled in fab, absolute diamond of a pony, knows when a little one is on her, very steady and has the patience of a saint... I can safely say if anyone is thinking that 25 years is to old, it isnt Misty can canter about the field like a young one  

I am a very happy lady with a very happy little girl 

xxx


----------



## Nettle123 (9 July 2014)

Lovely to see the pictures and lucky Misty to have a new job!. We need a like button on H & H.


----------



## AmieeT (9 July 2014)

Aw what cuties!! The concentration on your daughter's face is adorable!

Ax


----------



## Marmi452 (9 July 2014)

A,
She took it all very serious I can assure you, but has fallen in love with riding and Misty, was a little concerned i was starting her young but she has taken to it, takes everything in her stride and is actually better behaved up the yard then when at home  New joddies have arrived today with a new riding hat and body protector and super cute riding boots so all ready for the weekend ... Loved the clearance sale on Robinsons this weekend xxx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 July 2014)

Aw, I love seeing the young ones on board.  Hope all continues to go well for you.


----------



## paulineh (10 July 2014)

I have a 24 year old 14hh Arab mare that is still competing in Endurance and is still winning 80km (50 miles)Endurance races. Some older Horses/ ponies are better than the younger ones.

Follow every thing you would do with a younger horse/pony , teeth every 6 months and I would get an Equine Dental Technician not a vet , vaccinations. Is the pony shod or barefoot. Feed wise good quantity hay during the winter with a small feed, I would speak to a feed company, I use Baileys , they will advice what is best. A good rug in the winter and if you can I would leave the pony out 24/7 it is best for their mobility. As a ex riding school pony it will be use to doing something at least 6 days a week even if this is just a walk out in hand for 15 minutes.


----------



## Kaylum (13 July 2014)

Just to say about weight you need to keep it the same all the time if possible. Don't bulk  up in the winter it won't do her joints any good and that's when coming into spring where the major problems being when they have ready got overweight in the winter. Keep her fit and lean and won't go far wrong.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 July 2014)

Lovely pony - good luck


----------



## Marmi452 (12 August 2014)

Hi There, Just wanted to give an up date on Misty, Poppy and I .... Well we have had Misty now for 6 weeks or so though it seems like we have always have had her! Poppy my daughter is obsessed with Misty and all she talks about is horses and Misty  Misty herself has settled in very well and though it did take to feel at home. We are now forming a great bond the 3 of us or 4 if you include my eldest son who at 21 is a regular at the yard helping his sister and being her protector when we are lead reining . The whole ownership of Misty has become a family thing which is great and I can safely say my 25 year old pro is a darling and the best purchase i have made. Misty knows when Poppy is on board and takes her job very serious and is a pleasure to work with. Thank you for all the replies and hints and tips given and i will up date with some more pictures as and when xx


----------



## Midlifecrisis (12 August 2014)

How lovely to read a positive thread about a new pony - congratulations to everyone


----------



## mirage (12 August 2014)

Wonderful photos.She looks and sounds a diamond.I love oldies and have just taken another 24 year old on,so have 2 old girls now,not that they act their age.


----------



## PorkChop (12 August 2014)

What a lovely update, I hope you all have many happy years together


----------



## oldie48 (12 August 2014)

Lovely pics and so nice to hear a success story on here I'm also pleased to say I sold my 17 yr old to a lovely very knowledgeable home and he's also settled and enjoying life. I hope Poppy continues enjoying her riding!


----------



## KEC (12 August 2014)

What a wonderful thread - just what I needed to read!  The photos of Poppy are fab - the concentration on one so young is adorable.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 August 2014)

What a lovely thread, with super photos.

We feed our oldies on soaked grassnuts with dried grass chaff, which suit their digestive systems very well and the amounts can be varied to suit.


----------



## Marmi452 (29 October 2014)

I thought I would up date you on Misty our 25 yr old.. well what can I say, she is fantastic and bombproof and my daughter loves her dearly, the downside of purchasing a oldie is you never know what you will get in the way of illnesses.... Fast forward 4 months from purchase and I could see a change in her, quiet, no go, depressed so called out the vet and she has cushings and ems.. and has for what he thinks is a long time.. so we are now on meds and diet (yes she had a pot belly  ) and on Friday we are having a re test to check her levels to see we are on the right dosage but on wards and up wards as they say.. in prep for her retirement we have now purchased another pony who is younger but needs to be schooled and broken in but we are in no hurry as Misty is still able to be ridden. What I have realised is the need for a good yard with people and as where i am it is very isolated and no one bothers with their ponies I have made the decision to move yards ( big decision for me as I am a novice owner as such ) but needed a yard where people were about and YO is on site 247, also arena facilities to exercise them both. Where I am at the minute I am lucky even on a weekend if I see anyone and I am at the yard hours ( where does the time go! ) ... So i do not regret my decision to buy Misty Moo at all, I just want to make sure she has the best care possible in her twilight years and give her the best xx


----------



## acorn92x (29 October 2014)

OP, I am so sorry to hear that Misty has been diagnosed with Cushings  providing she is medicated correctly, there is absolutely no reason why she won't be able to carry on being ridden for a fair amount of time yet - I know a pony with Cushings who is 28 and still gets hacked 2-3 times a week for 1-2 hours at a time and he looks incredibly well. You sound very, very sensible moving to a different yard too, having support if you are a novice owner is imperative and it is what so many people scrimp on so very well done for taking this step! Your daughter, Misty and the new pony are all very lucky to have you!


----------



## Marmi452 (29 October 2014)

Thanks Acorn, I just feel that where I am it has had a change of ownership as such and the YO is never on site ... With Misty needing meds even though I was on part livery I didn't have the faith she would get looked after with regards to daily medication and just her general well being so am up every night and morning doing DIY!, in fact when I mentioned the vet was coming and my OH would be there, the YO was 'I never call the vet she will be alright '... OH is not horsey as such but is a great mucker outer! and he will do things in the day when I am at work, Since Misty has been ill he has proper stepped up and he suggested looking elsewhere for her as he was worried  ... so a new adventure for the 4 of us ( Me, Poppy, Misty and Tink the youngster!) xx


----------



## Cgd (29 October 2014)

Pony at our yard also has cushings and she is used for lessons regularly so I am sure plenty of life left in Misty yet ! Will new yard be able to offer help with your youngster as I notice you are a novice?  ESP if it is intended for your young novice daughter ?


----------



## Marmi452 (29 October 2014)

Hi CGD, Yes the new yard is a much better set up, Tink has had some work done but I am going to get her professionally broken and schooled in March time, I kind of rescued her tbh, fell in love with her by accident really I wasn't looking for another one.. she is in a poor condition at the moment but ,nothing a little TLC cant cure..had vet to check her over and the lady who is going to school her and they think she will be just right for us she has such a clam nature and just wants to be loved that I think with the time and effort she will be fab. The new yard has an arena and plenty of experienced owners who are all fab and willing to help..Tho a novice owner I had been around horses for years so nothing fazes me but I am a great believer in fate and Tink just appeared and I will make sure she is broken right and only transition to her once i am happy she is sound for little one... As Misty is still ride-able for the foreseeable future I am in no hurry to spoil Tinks education .. if that makes sense! xx


----------



## Cgd (29 October 2014)

That soooo lovely to hear ! Two b lucky ponies I think to have found an amazing family !


----------



## mirage (30 October 2014)

Cushings doesn't mean the end of a pony's ridden life.Our 24 year old loan pony was diagnosed with it 3 years ago,before we took her on.Since treatment she hasn't had the laminitis she used to suffer from,and is ridden regularly by my youngest.She went around the cross country last week like a rocket,and my daughter described her as 'fast but fun'.Her nickname at PC is 'the bomber' due to her speed over jumps.Best of luck with both of your ponies,they are lucky to have you


----------



## mirage (30 October 2014)

I forgot to say,but we also had a pony with EMS.Regular work,soaked hay,strip grazing and no sugary stuff meant he never had any issues while we had him.


----------



## Gloi (30 October 2014)

My 25yo pony has been on Cushings medication for just over a year and he is fit and happy and hopefully will stay that way for a while yet. A large proportion of ponies of this age will have Cushings and/or EMS and if you manage her with appropriate meds, blood tests and feed then you could well have years  more fun with her. I would consider it to be part of aging rather than an illness and just part of the management of an older pony.


----------

